# Husky pole saw options.



## Joseph W Santora (Apr 13, 2022)

I'm in need of a pole saw (orange) . Any opinions on which one. There is a fixed shaft, a two piece shaft and a telescoping one. Maybe someone has some saw time on one.


----------



## Gamma Woods (Apr 14, 2022)

535 FBx. His facial expression and chin thrust around 45 seconds in shows that PPE is stylish.





But to answer your question, I can't provide first hand knowledge about the orange pole saws. In general, the fixed length shafts/extensions are stronger/have less flex than the telescoping shafts. I like systems where I can put on fixed length/solid extensions. A combo/Kombi/ PAS/multi purpose powerhead that you can swap out the attachments on can be pretty useful, though maybe not as capable as a dedicated unit.

I may get lynched for this, but I prefer a battery operated pole saw for my occasional use. Can rest the powerhead on my shoulder right beside my ear to get some extra reach without going deaf or getting fumes in my face. I sold the gas one and get along just fine with my Milwaukee M18, but I only ever need it for a dozen or 2 cuts on any given job.

What are the model numbers of the units you've got your eyes on?


----------

